# Friday the 28th support messages and weigh in!



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

Hope you all had a good healthy week.

smiles, Trish


----------



## Raine (Jan 28, 2005)

Weighed in last night. I lost 2.4 lbs this week for a grand total of 8.8 lbs this month.

Husband has lost 7.8 so far.


----------



## middie (Jan 28, 2005)

still at 174.... i gotta quit eating lol


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Weighed in last night. I lost 2.4 lbs this week for a grand total of 8.8 lbs this month.
> 
> Husband has lost 7.8 so far.



Wonderful!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> still at 174.... i gotta quit eating lol




I see 172  coming shortly!!  You can do it!


----------



## amber (Jan 28, 2005)

Still 130, but I did manage to work out four times this week instead of three times, so I guess thats progress.  I might do one more day on the weekend.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

Good Amber!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 28, 2005)

I have finally lost a pound!!  I have even better news.  I got my lab results today.  My sugar levels are down and on target. My average blood sugar control for the past 3 months was 6.4%.  It should be below 8%.  My cholesterol levels were good with HDL = 154 and LDL = 98.  I am so excited.  Now if I only could lose more weight.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sierra........YOU CAN!*


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2005)

You're going to do it Sierra!

 Barbara


----------



## Catseye (Jan 29, 2005)

Woo-hoooooo!  I lost 3 pounds!    

I exercised three days, and dieted very low carb all five, kept it between 20 and 25 carbs.   Also, for you low-carbers, this week for the first time I used the strips to try to get into ketosis ... and I can tell you, it works!  

Okay, guys, onward and downward 'til next Friday!


Cats


----------



## middie (Jan 29, 2005)

cats that's great !!
i however had a really
bad week. only worked 
out once, and had a cookie
at work


----------



## Catseye (Jan 29, 2005)

That's okay, Middie.  Focus on the workout, and not on the cookie.  

As a world's expert on false starts/no-starts, I can tell ya that getting the groove started is the hardest thing in the world.  As Scarlett (and PD) said, tomorrow is another day.  


Hugs, Cats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 29, 2005)

Catseye said:
			
		

> That's okay, Middie.  Focus on the workout, and not on the cookie.
> 
> As a world's expert on false starts/no-starts, I can tell ya that getting the groove started is the hardest thing in the world.  As Scarlett (and PD) said, tomorrow is another day.
> 
> ...



LOL.. I thought I was the queen and expert on that subject.  I'll share the glory with you though.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 29, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Sierra........YOU CAN!*
> 
> You're going to do it Sierra!
> 
> Barbara



Thanks a bunch for the support.  I suppose I am getting a little frustrated because the 40 lbs. I lost over the summer seemed to be not that hard.  Now I feel like I have hit a wall and not going anywhere.  I think it is due to getting less exercise.  In the summer I am walking my butt off in the woods 5 days a week, 10 hours a day.  I also think a need to make another change to my eating habits.  I know I will lose more weight it is just not coming off as fast as I would like it.   :roll:


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 31, 2005)

Congratulations to all of you who have lost weight.

CONGRATULATIONS to all of you who have NOT lost weight but have not given up.

Remember this: 

It is possible to lose up to 14 pounds in three weeks. NONE OF IT is bio mass. It is ALL fluid. You WILL look sharper, and thiner. IT IS A MIRRAGE. Real loss of bio mass does not start UNTIL this process is over. You will then lose weight at between 1 to 2 (IF YOU ARE GROSSLY OBESE) pounds a week.

ALWAYS weigh yourself at the same time of day, under identical conditions. I always do it after I have had breakfast, a bath, evacuated my bowells, completement nu. Because if you think about it, an extra cup of coffee, or faeces, etc. can put your weight up enough to let the scales TELL you that you have not lost/have put on weight, when in FACT the opposite is the case.

But it can be VERRY depressing. So DO NOT get excited about one weeks results. You are in fact looking for MINUTE alterations in your body weight.

For some of you, this biomass weight loss will be equivalent to 0.6 % of your weight.

Think how many things can screw up such a delicate measurement.

I would reccomend that you do not weigh in more than once every TWO weeks. The ability for the scales and your body to tell lies are infinite. And if it is REALLY important for you to loose weight , you do NOT need liars telling you that your efforts are worthless.

YOU MUST take a long term aproach to this, because REAL weight loss is a long tem affair.

I hope this is some help, to at least some of you out there. 

And remeber this:

It is better to feel hungry and healthy, than full and dead.

_________________


----------



## Raine (Feb 3, 2005)

Weighed tonight, lost another 1.8 lbs for a total of 10.6
Hubby lost 2 lbs this week for a total of 9.8


----------



## middie (Feb 4, 2005)

bad bad bad week. didn't work out at all. my energy level has been so low it's takes everything i have just to get out of bed.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2005)

Things will get better Middie.  We're all behind you.  

We have gone on a major tostada and burrito kick this week (we had tostadas (my favorite!) 3 nights and burritos 2!), which hasn't helped me get any closer to my goal!  At least they were home made, so there were a lot of veggies in comparison with the meat and beans, but still not the best thing to eat every night!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 4, 2005)

The good news:  70 miles so far on my exercise bike this week.  !!!

The bad news:   I found a package of chocolate fudge in the freezer.  I'm sure all that bike riding did no good.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 4, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> The good news:  70 miles so far on my exercise bike this week.  !!!
> 
> The bad news:   I found a package of chocolate fudge in the freezer.  I'm sure all that bike riding did no good.



Of course the bike riding did good, pds--just imagine if you hadn't exercised and still eaten the fudge!

You done good!  70 miles is a lot!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 4, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.. the fudge was good.  Worth ever turn of the pedal!  lol


----------

